
Disque: a distributed message broker - anikdas
https://github.com/antirez/disque
======
bryanlarsen
Disque is being reimplemented as a redis module rather than a standalone
project. It's scheduled for the next redis release.

[https://gist.github.com/antirez/a3787d538eec3db381a41654e214...](https://gist.github.com/antirez/a3787d538eec3db381a41654e214b31d)

~~~
anikdas
Great! Did not know about that. Thanks for the information :)

------
turkmom2017
Disque is being redesigned, it is scheduled to be released soon.

